
Privacy risks from iOS photo metadata - ingve
https://halmueller.wordpress.com/2017/07/19/privacy-risks-from-ios-photo-metadata/
======
zimpenfish
Mildly clickbaity headline since this isn't at all iOS specific - it's any
photos with location et al EXIF.

I do agree with his main idea - that iOS could benefit from an extra "...but
not metadata" flag for some apps - except then you probably have to get into
which metadata people want scrubbing; pretty soon you've got a technical and
customer support nightmare.

Better to leave it at app level and educate people about which apps "leak"
metadata. Instagram, for example, strips location data from uploaded photos;
even ones with a tagged location.

